# First Drake Mallard In 30 Years



## 27metalman (Jan 13, 2016)

Might not be "something" to some folks, but for me, it's the first drake mallard I've killed in 30 years.  The sequence I laid down was music to his ears I guess.  But I'll admit, I had a horseshoe, a rabbits foot, and a four leaf clover in my shell pouch.


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 13, 2016)

Nicely done! Congratulations on a fine duck! Great picture, too.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Sure is a purty one - congrats on your success!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice one. Are they really that rare down there? Up here, 101 out of a hundred ducks you see are mallards. I get excited if I see some other kind of duck.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 26, 2016)

Suweet!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 27, 2016)

Beautiful bird.  Congratulations.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 27, 2016)

Not really all that rare I guess.  Some here in middle Ga kill em all the time.  I've killed a few hens here and there, but on this morning we had 3 or 4 small groups come in.  My partners aren't patient... they shoot like heck and gripe about it later... LOL.  We've seen more mallards this year than in a very long time.  Odd enough, the gadwalls aren't here like they normally are.  I call them a "poor man's mallard"... I like seeing those white wings come in and those big drakes "clacking" or "tatting".  Woodies, ringers, gadwalls, & geese are the normal mix for us.  We slip in a few others from time to time.  No fronts to move ducks in for us this year and what ducks we did have got washed downstream with all the rain we'v gotten.  I would say I'm glad it's about over, but I'd be lying!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2016)

27metalman said:


> Not really all that rare I guess.  Some here in middle Ga kill em all the time.  I've killed a few hens here and there, but on this morning we had 3 or 4 small groups come in.  My partners aren't patient... they shoot like heck and gripe about it later... LOL.  We've seen more mallards this year than in a very long time.  Odd enough, the gadwalls aren't here like they normally are.  I call them a "poor man's mallard"... I like seeing those white wings come in and those big drakes "clacking" or "tatting".  Woodies, ringers, gadwalls, & geese are the normal mix for us.  We slip in a few others from time to time.  No fronts to move ducks in for us this year and what ducks we did have got washed downstream with all the rain we'v gotten.  I would say I'm glad it's about over, but I'd be lying!



Thanks, I was just curious. We don't have many ducks in my neck of the woods, but it's usually woodies are about all you see in the summer (they disappear in late fall,) and 99% mallards in the winter with the occasional hoodie or other duck.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jan 30, 2016)

Congrats on a beautiful bird!


----------

